# مواصفات مادة تصنيع الكوليات (وسادات الفرامل)



## سمير شربك (4 مايو 2010)

هذا الموضوع أجبت به على أحد الأخوة السائلين في القسم عن وسادات الفرامل 

ولكن كانت طريق السؤال لاتدل على الطلب 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t194153.html

لذلك نسخت الموضوع مرة ثانية ليستفيد الجميع 
مواصفات وسادات الفرامل :​



هناك الكثير أكثر فعالية لاستخدام السيارة الخاصة بك نظام الكبح​


.​


وسادات الفرامل : هي جزء رئيسي لأنها المكون الذي ينطبق الاتصالات والضغط والاحتكاك لدوارات فرامل سيارة ، وأقراص لامعة التي تستطيع أن ترى في بعض الأحيان فقط وراء العجلات لبعض المركبات. الضغط والاحتكاك تطبيقها على الفرامل الدوار هو ما يؤدي إلى إبطاء وتوقف عجلة القيادة. مرة واحدة العجلات شموخا ، توقف السيارة تتحرك أيضا. على الرغم من أن دور مساند الكبح الفرامل وأجزاء بسيطة جدا ، ​


الفرامل منصات أنفسهم أي شيء ولكن ونظرا لسرعة العجلات وسيلة لتدوير وكم سيارة نموذجية أو شاحنة تزن ، منصات الفرامل الخضوع لضغط شديد في كل مرة تقوم تبطئ أو التوصل إلى وقف. فكروا : هل تريد انتزاع والابقاء على قرص المعادن الثقيلة التي كانت تدور بسرعة حقا؟ تخيل أن القرص الضغط ببطء حتى السيارة تتحرك لوقف -- انها مهمة ناكر للجميل ، ولكن منصات الفرامل تفعل ذلك مرارا وتكرارا لآلاف وآلاف الأميال من دون شكوى​


كانت تصنع سابقا وسادات الفرامل باستخدام الأسبستوس أساسا كمادة الاحتكاك. ذلك لأن يتعرض لها منصات الفرامل على الكثير من الاحتكاك ، والتي تولد الكثير من الحرارة. الاسبستوس هو مادة جيدة لامتصاص وتشتيت الحرارة. فماذا كانت المشكلة؟ الاسبستوس عندما يتلف ، انه يخلق الغبار الذي هو أمر خطير للتنفس -- ووسادات الفرامل يمكن أن تخلق الكثير من الغبار الفرامل عندما يكون هناك تباطؤ ووقف السيارات على الطرقات. الآن ، يتم إجراء بعض وسادات الفرامل وأجزاء الفرامل غيرها من المواد العضوية أكثر أمانا​



وسادات الفرامل العضوية،​


مصنوعة من مواد طبيعية من الزجاج والمطاط ، فضلا عن الراتنجات التي يمكن أن تحمل الحرارة المرتفعة. وفي الواقع ، فإن ارتفاع الحرارة يساعد على ربط المواد الفرامل معا.​
.
وبسبب هذه الاعتبارات ، منصات الفرامل العضوية ليست خيارا جيدا للمركبات الثقيلة مثل الشاحنات والسيارات عالية الأداء التي قد تحتاج إلى إيقاف بسرعة من سرعتها القصوى. هي الأنسب العضوية ووسادات الفرامل كيفلر للسيارات الصغيرة التي لا تفعل عادة الكثير من القيادة العدوانية. وخفيفة الوزن للسيارة 


، فضلا عن توقف الثابت محدودة ، وتبقي منصات الفرامل العضوية في حالة جيدة -- والتي تحافظ على ركوب آمنة أيضا​







وسادات الفرامل السيراميك​


وسادات الفرامل السيراميك عرض رائع أداء الكبح ، وارتداد أكثر من مرة ، وهي خفيفة الوزن للغاية -- وجميعها مهمة لقيادة عالية الأداء. مرة أخرى وهكذا ، فما هي المشكلة مع وسادات الفرامل السيراميك؟ انهم مكلفة للغاية.​



غافن لورانس /صور غيتي​

قد تكون وسادات الفرامل السيراميك مكلفة ،ولكنها يمكن أن تحمل الحرارة الشديدة الناتجة عن سباق السيارات عاليةالأداء.​




هذا النوع من الوسادت ​


مصنوعة من ألياف السيراميك الخزف ، وكلاء مواد حشو الترابط ، وأنها قد تكون حتى كميات صغيرة من الألياف والنحاس في داخلها أيضا. لانهم في الغالب السيراميك ، هذه الأجزاء الفرامل تتحمل الحرارة بشكل جيد ، والتي تحافظ على الأداء القوي ، حتى بعد توقف عدة مرات متكرره. كما أنها لا تتحلل إلى حد كبير مع الاستخدام المتكرر والغبار المتطاير خفيف جدا ​






وسادات الفرامل المعدنيه :​
معظم السيارات على الطريق اليوم والفرامل وسادات معدنية. في حال كنت أتساءل ، وهذه ليست وسادات الفرامل فقط ألواح من المعدن
. ولكن في العادة هم من الحديد والنحاس والصلب والغرافيت جميعها تشكل الوسادات المعدنيه .




وسادات الفرامل المعدنية فعالة من حيث التكلفة ودائمة. فهي توفر أداء جيدا وجيدة في نقل الحرارة المتولدة عن الاحتكاك مع دوارات فرامل.


الجانب السلبي منها أنها ثقيلة الوزن ولكنها هي الخيار الأفضل لأداء عالي الجوده​








منصات الفرامل للدراجات النارية:​


النوع المستخدم هو السيراميك والعضوية لأنها خفيفة ولها عامل أمان​





*اوسادات الفرامل للشاحنات *

لأن شاحنات كبيرة جدا وثقيلة ، منصات الفرامل على أهمية خاصة. وسيتطلب الأمر الكثير من القوة لوقف شاحنة محملة بالكامل تسير على السرعات العالية. هيك ، حتى أنه يأخذ الكثير من العزم القوة لوقف الشاحنة الفارغة التي بالكاد تتحرك على الاطلاق. وهذا يعني أن قوة من لوحة وقدرتها على وقف الأحمال الثقيلة مرارا مهم جدا. لا ينصح منصات الفرامل العضوية ، لأنها لينة وارتداء بسرعة أكبر من الأنواع الأخرى من منصات الفرامل ، للشاحنات. 



شاحنات كبيرة غالبا ما تستخدم منصات الفرامل السيراميك أو المعدنية-- من المعروف من أجل قوة ومتانة.​
المعدنية والسيراميك للشاحنات هي خيارات جيدة. منصات الفرامل السيراميك تقدم الكثير من الأداء ، حتى بالنسبة للحمولات ثقيلة ، ولكن تذكروا انهم مكلفة للغاية. أما المعدنية هي أقل تكلفة ، إلا أنها تؤدي للأهتراء للطنابير بشكل أسرع بكثير من منصات السيراميك. نوع الشاحنة وما ينبغي أن تستخدم لتحديد أجزاء الفرامل التي تم تثبيتها على ذلك

http://www.4shared.com/document/6ShYKqmf/___.html


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز سمير ونفع بك


----------



## عمر. (6 مايو 2010)

لماذا الجمل غير مترابطة ابدا وكأنها مترجمة من لغة ثانية ؟؟؟


----------



## محمود مشيمش (6 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي كل من ساهم في علو شأن هندسه السيارات باي شئ مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

